# Tacna!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esas cabinas telefonicas me encantan. Parece una ciudad bonita de noche!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...xuxa ta en algodon la ciudad, ta buena


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow que bonita ciudad...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

JAAAAAAAAAA QUÉ PENDEJO!!!!!
Sacaste las fotos dle programa "tiempo de viaje" del tío rafo leon. bien pensado, pero te faltó poner las fotos de las mezquitas


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Notas sobre Tacna: 

-Es una de las poquísimas ciudades en las que no hay ticos.
-Una en las que se registra el menor bullicio vehicular y en la que todo el mundo respeta las normas de tránsito.
-Gustav Eiffel construyó la iglesias de la ciudad y como acto de generosidad regaló la pileta ornamental.
-Tacna es una de las ciudades más limpias del país.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si ps iba a subir el video, pero en verdad que lata es muy largo y nadie lo iba a descargar a la larga jajajaja, voy a hacer esto con otras ciudades que él visite, para crear un registro fotográfico.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter, que programa tienes para bajar programas de tv a tu compu?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

MUY HERMOSA !!!!! Y HEROICA !!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Este no tienes datos de poblacion... que puesto ocupa entre las ciudades peruanas?...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Filter, que programa tienes para bajar programas de tv a tu compu?


Necesitas una tarjeta de televisión sin eso no se puede ver nada en la computadora, yo uso programas de Windvd.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

AHHH SHHAA...gracias!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> AHHH SHHAA...gracias!


----------



## BluePhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Una pregunta geograficamente estupida: 
Tacna es ciudad costera o de la sierra? en que regiòn clasificaria?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que linda su catedral! Moquegua tambien cuenta con una pileta de Eiffel y Arequipa con ese puente. Se ve bien bonita. Si lei bien, se eliminaran los colectivos de la ciudad.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

bonita la ciudad que a proposito todavía no la conozco.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nunca vi Tacna desde ese perfil, me gusto mucho...me la imaginaba algo diferente.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Muy linda y tranquila esa ciudad. Yo fui en el 89 Me acuerdo de lo ordenada y tranquila que era. Muy bueno que lo siga siendo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

A la catedral no le vendria mal iluminacion.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

cuando vi el reportaje de tiempo de viaje, me parecio una ciudad muy bonita y moderna dicho sea de paso, bueno si puedes, consiguete el de moquegua, fue muy bueno tambien, a mi me sorprendio, no pense que moquegua fuera tan bonito.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De hecho a cada programa que pueda, lo voy a grabar y sacarle imágenes para subirlas vale la pena kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

si es asi, entonces consiguete, el de ayacucho, Santiago de Chuco, La ruta Puno cusco y Tarma, muy buenos reportajes.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

see estan bravazos esos reportajes


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Soy fanatico de tiempo de viaje, te provoca viajar y conocer la ciudad que estas viendo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SIIII, YA ME PROVOCO VIAJAR, NOS VEMOS EN TACNA !!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si yo tbm me gusta mas que los reportajes del 7


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

He ido 3 veces a Tacna en los ultimos 4 meses, ¡Y aun quiero volver! xD Me encanta Tacna, gente amable, ordenada, limpia.. en fin..


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

No se si siguen participando en este thread pero tengo una pregunta. La estatua de Cristobal Colon que aparece aparenta datar de 1892. ?Tacna estaba en manos chilenas para esa fecha? Y si si, ?existen obras publicas (plazas, estatuas?) todavia en Tacna construidas por Chile? ?Que construyo Chile en Tacna entre el tiempo que le quito la ciudad a Peru y el tiempo que Tanca se reincorporo al Peru?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Iggui said:


> No se si siguen participando en este thread pero tengo una pregunta. La estatua de Cristobal Colon que aparece aparenta datar de 1892. ?Tacna estaba en manos chilenas para esa fecha? Y si si, ?existen obras publicas (plazas, estatuas?) todavia en Tacna construidas por Chile? ?Que construyo Chile en Tacna entre el tiempo que le quito la ciudad a Peru y el tiempo que Tanca se reincorporo al Peru?


creo que Chile no construyo mucho en el periodo de en que tacna estaba bajo sus limites lo que si se que el gobierno peruano construyo en la vecina ciudad de Arica que ahora es chileno fue la Catedral de Arica y alguno que otro monumento... creo que loa estatuo de Colon fue de hecho por Chile


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MI TIERRA ES UN EDEN DE FANTASIA,
QUE PUEBLA JUNTO A ROSA Y BUGAMILIAS,
MI TIERRA ES UN JARDÍN DE REALIDADES,
POEMA DE MUJERES Y SAUDALES
QUE PIERTA POR EL ESO DE TACORA.
LE DAN CON SI BLANCURA DE ALABASTRO... TRABAJA,GRITA Y GOZA,
Y EN SUS NOCHES,
HAY SUEÑOS DE ESPERANZA Y DE PASIÓN

CIUDAD HERMOSA TACNA,
TIERRA PRECIOSA TACNA,
VAS DERRAMANDO ....SU AIROSIDAD TACNA
Y EN NUESTRA HISTORIA TACNA 
BRILLA TU GLORIA TACNA,
COMO UNA AURORA DE ALMA MAJESTAD,

SOMOS PERUANOS TACNA 
Y TE ADORAMOS TACNA
COMO UNA ENSEÑA TACNA
DE ALMA Y LEALTAD..

Y LE CANTAMOS 
A TU BRABURA
Y A LA HERMOSURA
DE TU GRAN CIUDAD

TACNA......


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lo malo de Tacna es que parece detenida en el tiempo. Siempre se ven los mismos edificios y el arco.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si es verdad Tacna siendo una ciudad tan hermosa, vive detenida en el tiempo, no se ven muchos cambios, espero que la descentralización también llegue por alla.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SÍ LLEGARÁ TODO A SU TIEMPO MUCHACHONES .....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si ps es verdad todo vendrá a su tiempo.


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

hermo0sa ciudad y ademas es barata je je hay buenas cosas para comprar


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SÍ YO CONOSCO TACNA CUANDO ESTUBE ALLÍ LAS COSAS ESTÁN BARATASAS EN SUS MERCADILLOS MI MAMÁ SE TRAJO UN CULO DE MALETAS REPLETAS DE TODO Y CUANDO LLEGO A LIMA LAS VENDIO A 3 VECES MÁS UN NEGOCIO REDONDO.....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ENRIQUE DANIELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ME DESEPERA QUE HABLES CON MAYuSCULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA no mentira me parece muy original...


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Otra cosa buena de Tacna es que hay poca delincuencia comparada con otras ciudades. Es segura, y el clima es muy agradable. Tal vez ahora en vacaciones de invierno vaya a Tacna.. (ojalá!) Bueno, en verdad las veces que he ido sigue igual, pero si se fijan es una ciudad bastante moderna, no hay ticos ni cosas asi.. y es muy activa debido a que siempre la gente de Arica va por fin de semana a Tacna.. hay un servicio de taxis (los taxis mas viejos pero vale la pena) de Tacna a Arica y Arica a Tacna.. hay taxis chilenos y peruanos.. para ir de Perú a Chile es recomendable usar auto chileno, y de Chile a Perú auto peruano. Y siempre esos taxis se llenan. En Arica los tomas en el Rodoviario y en Tacna en un terminal llamado Manuel Odría. Y el estadio tacneño es moderno.. con la remodelación quedo excelente. Definitivamente DEBEN VISITAR TACNA. Ah! ya lo olvidaba, cuando estén en Tacna, vayan al Mercadillo Bolognesi.. BARATÍSIMO! xDD

Saludos..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Otra cosa buena de Tacna es que hay poca delincuencia comparada con otras ciudades. Es segura, y el clima es muy agradable. Tal vez ahora en vacaciones de invierno vaya a Tacna.. (ojalá!) Bueno, en verdad las veces que he ido sigue igual, pero si se fijan es una ciudad bastante moderna, no hay ticos ni cosas asi.. y es muy activa debido a que siempre la gente de Arica va por fin de semana a Tacna.. hay un servicio de taxis (los taxis mas viejos pero vale la pena) de Tacna a Arica y Arica a Tacna.. hay taxis chilenos y peruanos.. para ir de Perú a Chile es recomendable usar auto chileno, y de Chile a Perú auto peruano. Y siempre esos taxis se llenan. En Arica los tomas en el Rodoviario y en Tacna en un terminal llamado Manuel Odría. Y el estadio tacneño es moderno.. con la remodelación quedo excelente. Definitivamente DEBEN VISITAR TACNA. Ah! ya lo olvidaba, cuando estén en Tacna, vayan al Mercadillo Bolognesi.. BARATÍSIMO! xDD
> 
> Saludos..


Que bien que te haya gustado tacna.. yo quisiera tbm conocer Chile... Te recomiendo que visites mi Ciudad Cajamarca es muy bonita una de las mejores de la sierra peruana a excepcion de la ciudad del Cusco que es la ciudad mas bonita de la sierra creo Cajamrca tambien es una excelente ciudad para conocer


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Que bien que te haya gustado tacna.. yo quisiera tbm conocer Chile... Te recomiendo que visites mi Ciudad Cajamarca es muy bonita una de las mejores de la sierra peruana a excepcion de la ciudad del Cusco que es la ciudad mas bonita de la sierra creo Cajamrca tambien es una excelente ciudad para conocer


Bueno de hecho mi padre por razones de trabajo conoce Cajamarca.. dice que hay una catedral que deja así: :eek2: de lo hermosa que es.. dice que es una ciudad muy bonita y colonial.. es cierto eso?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Bueno de hecho mi padre por razones de trabajo conoce Cajamarca.. dice que hay una catedral que deja así: :eek2: de lo hermosa que es.. dice que es una ciudad muy bonita y colonial.. es cierto eso?


Claro que por supuesto que si es la ciudad de la sierra peruana mas hermosa claro despues que Cuzco....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Para mi la ciudad mas bonita de la sierra peruana es Cuzco, luego Arequipa, tercero Ayacucho y cuarto Cajamarca.
Nadie toma en serio a Ayacucho, con sus 35 iglesias coloniales la mayoria de estilo barroco, y sus bellas casonas, como lo dije deberian proponerla como patrimonio cultural de la humanidad.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

eSTA bien bonita Tacna la conozco un poco y si es bonita sobre la ciudad màs bonita de la sierra para mi gusto no hay nada como Arequipa


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Si que hace falta un forista tacneño, para que nos muestre las maravillas de su ciudad!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ta bueno que Cusco sea la ciudad mas hermosa.... recien me entero que arequipa era de la sierra pero que otra ciudad de la sierra sea mas bonita que cajamrca lo dudo... no creo que puno, ayacucho o huancayo sea mas hermosa que esta ciudad


----------

